# Lets Lose Weight Together By XMAS!!



## Tink1o5

Hey all, Im looking for buddies, to help keep each other motivated to lose weight through to xmas! Anybody wanna do this with me?!

Im currently 5'10 and a little over 13 stone. Would love to lose 3-4 stone. 
:hugs:


----------



## Pink Sarah

I do please! I'd like to lose a stone before xmas party on 14th dec but i just keep eating rubbish!!


----------



## Tink1o5

awesome! I noticed there we some other threads to lose weight by xmas, but they looked like they were not active. I want this to be an active group!! I think tomorrow I will post a picture of myself. If you want to you can to. Then as we progress we can keep updating the picture?


----------



## m0mmyCool

I have a goal to lose 15lbs by Xmas. But I keep falling off track. :(


----------



## jessicasmum

I need to lose quite a bit of weight and as ive just made a new thread about wanting to lose 3 pounds a week for 30 weeks to be at a normal weight so can start ttc in may 2013.
by Christmas i would like to have lost 2 stone (28 pounds) :)


----------



## upsy daisy1

:wave: can i join. i currently weigh 164 pound and im around 5.5.
i really want to loose weight and wrote a post a while ago about it getting me down. but i have been dieting and excercising for the last 5 days and am hoping to keep it up. i really want to get down to my pre preg weight at least.138 pound. lets hope im on the right track. come on girls who else is in?!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tink1o5

Yay so happy to see more of you have joined!!! We all need to make sure we keep updating each other, and keep each other motivated. Anyone have ideas on where we should all start?


----------



## Pink Sarah

We should pick an official start date and try do some form of exercise each day. I've never been on a diet so dont know which is best? X


----------



## CMarie

I'll join you ladies! :flower: I'm 175 lbs at 5'3 . . boo! I'm dying to get down to my pre-pg weight of 130. 

Just wondering, would anyone be interested in doing the Jillian Michael's 30 Day Shred? I have the DVD and I'm thinking about starting it November 1st since there's 30 days in November :)


----------



## upsy daisy1

I've just started the 30 day shred and am on day 5 of level 1. I'm finding it quite enjoyable and it's not too hard to follow. I'd def recommend it. So how is everyone doing. I haven't weighed myself yet. I'm trying to go by the way I feel.:thumbup: trying to stay motivated to loose weight by Xmas although have tried to loose before with no results. I'm hoping this tym will be different!! So let's all try keep each other motivated and loose them pounds together!


----------



## snugglez

May I join you ladies?

I started a weight loss thread in the wrong section lol. I could really use some buddies for support. 

I don't know what a stone is. I live in Canada and we use pounds. I'm 5'3 and 168lb. I changed my eating habits about a week ago and am already down 6lb. I stopped eating all junk food and am going to eat more healthy. I also cut out pop and am replacing it with water. So far this is extremely hard. I would do anything for a big mac right about now, but all fast food is out for me. I'm a bit sick right now so when I get better I'm going to start exercising as well. 

Good luck to everyone. I hope we all reach our goal weights by Christmas. I haven't set a goal weight yet. I do want to lose 40lb, but I doubt that's possible before Christmas.


----------



## snugglez

Where can I get the 30 day shred video?


----------



## tiggertiger

can I join 

the 30 day shed is good you can get it on amazon 

I've just lost five stone put the final 10 pounds is killing me I've just made smash bread so hoping it'll do some thing


started sticking pics of dresses i would love to be in for xmas all over the kitchen lol


----------



## tiggertiger

snugglez said:


> May I join you ladies?
> 
> I started a weight loss thread in the wrong section lol. I could really use some buddies for support.
> 
> I don't know what a stone is. I live in Canada and we use pounds. I'm 5'3 and 168lb. I changed my eating habits about a week ago and am already down 6lb. I stopped eating all junk food and am going to eat more healthy. I also cut out pop and am replacing it with water. So far this is extremely hard. I would do anything for a big mac right about now, but all fast food is out for me. I'm a bit sick right now so when I get better I'm going to start exercising as well.
> 
> Good luck to everyone. I hope we all reach our goal weights by Christmas. I haven't set a goal weight yet. I do want to lose 40lb, but I doubt that's possible before Christmas.

a stone is 14 pound xxxxx:flower:


----------



## CMarie

tiggertiger said:


> can I join
> 
> the 30 day shed is good you can get it on amazon
> 
> I've just lost five stone put the final 10 pounds is killing me I've just made smash bread so hoping it'll do some thing
> 
> 
> started sticking pics of dresses i would love to be in for xmas all over the kitchen lol

You can actually find it free online too...I'll find you the link when I don't have a toddler on the boob :haha:


----------



## tiggertiger

:happydance:free is always better


----------



## upsy daisy1

all 3 levels are on youtube. x


----------



## upsy daisy1

hey girls just trying to bump this thread up and keep it going. really trying to stay motivated to loose these pounds by xmas.i have alot of family coming over at xmas and one has just had a baby and i know i will end up feeling down if her baby weight has dropped off and im still here at my highest weight!! since im doing it on my own here, hearing from you girls will hopefully keep me motivated. well ive been on my diet for 7 days today and have to say i am starting to see results, my fiance and sister in law have also said they are seeing a difference so thats kept me going a bit. although im not seeing any difference in my trousers but that will come. so how is everyone else doing?


----------



## kdea547

Can I join? Ultimately, I have another 60ish pounds to lose, but in the next month or so, I'd like to lose at least 4 lb. At my heaviest, 2.5 years ago, I was 245lb. I am currently 5'5" and 214 lb.

My weightloss has been pretty slow even with pretty healthy eating and exercise, so I've recently started cracking down more on my portion control. I've outlined a portion diet for myself that comes up to about 1600 calories a day. Most of my carbs come from veggies, fruit, and dairy products. I eat very few starchy foods. If I exercise and I'm feeling hungry after I've eaten all my calories, then I allow myself either some more fruit or a small sweet snack.

For exercise, I am doing zumba, jogging (c25k), and weightlifting. I've tried 30 day shred before, but I have a bad knee and squats, lunges, and jumping around are bad for it. If my tendon flares up, I have to take a day or two off of cardio exercise and just focus on stretching, weightlifting and rest, which is frustrating. My PT says it will heal eventually, but it's a long road!

Good luck everyone! I hope this thread stays active!


----------



## tiggertiger

Hey all xxx

so I'm having a really good day have made loads of soups and stew and got snacks made up for tonight 

It'll be the weekend that gets me I love pizza or I'm swapping for a chow mein hopefully will see the benefits on tuesday when I weigh again


hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## Tink1o5

So happy to come back and see many more of you. Sorry been busy with the kiddos. Do you all know of anyone who succeeded with the 30 day shred video?


----------



## Try Rocking

I started the 30 day shred a few weeks ago and then I got sick and couldn't do it. I keep meaning to start it again. I'm going to try and do it today. 

And hi! I still have another 55 lbs to lose to reach my goal but for now I'm going for 15 lbs by Christmas. I'm hoping for more but I'm trying to be realistic. I'm coming out of a 3 month plateau and really hoping I don't hit another one. 

I'm also jogging. I did the C25K and I'm working on the Couch to 10k now (starting from where I left off, not from the beginning).


----------



## tiggertiger

I know I shouldn't weigh myself before Tuesday but I've lost 2 pound YAY


----------



## ashiozz

Oyyy Can I join?!

I've been working on getting down on poundage for about a month now (Actually a month exactly as of yesterday) I started off 5'4" 172lbs and as of today I weigh 159.4

My ultimate goal is to lose 34.4 more pounds, I DON'T Think it'll happen by Xmas, But half of it should be gone by then just about. I should be about 143 by Xmas, which means I'll at least be in the healthy section of the BMI Chart.

So far Im doing my exercise bike and counting calories. I tried insanity but my knees can't handle it. 

YAY FOR GETTING HEALTHY!


----------



## wilbz

am i to late to join at my heaviest and really need to get some off, what do i need to do


----------



## kdea547

tiggertiger said:


> I know I shouldn't weigh myself before Tuesday but I've lost 2 pound YAY

Congrats on the loss!


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm down 2.6 lbs from last week :)


----------



## Tink1o5

Yay congrats on the weight loss girls!!

Also no hun your not to late to join! Anyone can jump in at anytime. We are all in this Together! <3


----------



## tiggertiger

just made up some home made soup and quorn stew hoping for another 2 pounds this week

hope you ladies are keeping well 

happy weight lose girlies xxxxx


----------



## ashiozz

I am sitting at 158.4 >< I was at 157.6 earlier in the week so I think I may have some excess water in there. We shall see. Still not too bad =)

Been hitting the bike as usual, but only 5 days a week, day 6 has been dominated with yard work.

GOOD LUCK LADIES!


----------



## Tink1o5

So far I have not lost anything :( kinda getting discouraged ... sigh


----------



## Pink Sarah

Tink1o5 said:


> So far I have not lost anything :( kinda getting discouraged ... sigh

awww dont get discouraged it can be a slow process but will be worth it in the end. are you managing to fit some exercise in? xx


----------



## ashiozz

aww, yeah don't get discouraged!! It does take forever, and Im up to 158.8 today >< *blech* There's ups and downs with weight loss and I would just keep at it. Are you tracking food and exercising?? It could be water going to muscles if you're getting more active than nomal.


----------



## Tink1o5

Yea Im getting in a bit of exercise, but im not tracking my food anymore, because i was and realized, im not eating nearly as much as i should be. I eat maybe 1 meal a day... but what i do is eat small amounts throughout the day, that end up totaling maybe 1 meal to 1 1/2 meals.


----------



## ashiozz

I'm not sure why, but i do know that skipping meals slows your matabolism down sometimes... 

But since youre also having small snacks idk if that would stop it from that, i usually eat all day in small meals and really dont have bigger meals at all


----------



## Tink1o5

ashiozz said:


> I'm not sure why, but i do know that skipping meals slows your matabolism down sometimes...
> 
> But since youre also having small snacks idk if that would stop it from that, i usually eat all day in small meals and really dont have bigger meals at all

See thats what i do. I've always been that way.. i dont eat 3 big regular meals, never have. I've always eatin small meals. BUT my small meals are only totalling up to 1 maybe 1 1/2 meals. I dont do it on purpose thats just how much i end up eating.


----------



## ashiozz

yeah, mine are recently like that too, I end the day at 1200 or so calories.. 0.o but I have to track it or I wont eat enough .. Weirdness.


----------



## Tink1o5

Yea exactly there are some days i've ended at 800-900 calories.


----------



## stacey&bump

Hey girls

I'm jumping on the bandwagon too would love to get a bit of weight off and tone up so I'm feelin great in my xmas clothes :) !! Not sure what I weigh now but I will post up on monday when I weigh :)

My excercise is goin to consist of the 30 day shred and 10 minute solutions abs workout as its generally my belly I need to tone ! 

Could anyone give me some ideas of healthy dinners to make ? Cheers girls :)

And well done to all the weight losses so far ! Some amazing results and good luck !!! x


----------



## ashiozz

For dinners I just try to make more whole foods and stay away from sodium.. cuz sodium is evil, One of the things I do a lot cuz its easy is english muffin pizza ;)

chicken is ALWAYS a good option, you can do chicken in some whole wheat pastas with a bit of sauce and it's really not too bad :)

Im making burgers tonight =) 

annnnnnnnnnnd Im still doing Friday outback dinner too and balancing my calories okay.. I use sparkpeople.com to track everything, there's recipes on there too =)


----------



## mrsp14

Hey, can I join in.. I'm 5'10 and 217 pounds... My goal is approx 160 pounds. I say approx cos really I'm aiming to be a size 12-14 but don't know what weight that'll be for me!!
I'm tracking cals in myfitnesspal and starting the insanity workout with DH tomorrow... I'm terrified!!! I struggle not to over eat... I enjoy eating, it's comfortable!! And I'm breastfeeding a very hungry 10 week old which means I'm constantly hungry myself!!! But I'm determined to be good!!!

Oh... I'm mrsp14 if anyone wants to add me on myfitnesspal x


----------



## stacey&bump

Thanks for the ideas ! Ill be using some of those , I'm writing my shopping list at the minute and it looks so healthy lol , I have low salt at the minute but I'm thinking on throwing it out and not using any salt and using spices instead :) !


----------



## lou_lou1979

Hello, can I join?

I'm 5ft7 and weigh 152 pounds. I want to lose nine pounds by Christmas and a further three pounds by end of January to bring me down to 140 pounds then lose the final half stone by end march. 

Starting the Paul McKenna system tomorrow...


----------



## TwilightAgain

Hi ladies :wave: May I join you all?

I was on the one in the Grotto but it appears to have faded out :lol:

My first goal was to lose 11lb by Christmas, but i've lost 10 of that now :happydance:

So i'm bumping it up to another 7lb .....when i'll finally be healthy :)

How are you all doing?


----------



## kdea547

I've lost 2 lb in the last couple of weeks. I would like more, but I'm happy just to keep watching the scale go down! I think I'm going to slash my calories a bit more to 1200ish for at least a few days this coming week and see what happens.


----------



## ashiozz

1200 should def help.

I am down to 155.4 this morning! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## sarahandalan

hi i would like to join in please

i'm 5'8 and 12 stone 11 (179 pounds) i would really like to get down to 168 by xmas. i need to loose 1 stone(14 pounds) to have a healthy bmi.
i can do great all week then its at the weekend that i eat junk food. 
i'm going to start counting cals from today and see how i go. so far today i've had bran flakes with raisins, then tomato soup with wholemeal bread. just hope hubby brings pram home soon so i can walk the dogs.


----------



## RaspberryK

Hey girls!

I stopped breastfeeding about a month ago and so now there's no excuse to not lose weight! 
I've a cupboard full of clothes in various smaller sizes i'm not sure how much I weigh at the moment somewhere about 13 stone, I guess any loss between 2 and 3 stone would be great. Hope to make about a stone of that before Christmas.
I am starting slimming world on Thursday.
X


----------



## lyricsop03

Can I join? 

Hi :) I'm a new mommy of a three month old and am still breastfeeding. So, I"m very careful how I"m going about this weight loss business. Right now I'm working out 5 days a week, drinking lots of water, eating enough for both of us... but the hardest thing I'm doing now is lessening how much sweets I"m eating. I never realized how often I ate bakery and candy! So yeah, even though I"m taking in more calories than the average person for breastfeeding, I'm still losing about a pound a week. 

I'm doing various Jillian Michael's DVDs and I just love her. She motivates me!

Everyone is doing great. :)


----------



## RaspberryK

:waves:
X


----------



## DrGomps

can I join you ladies??? I want to lose 8 lbs by christmas....also...I have lost 87 lbs since i had my daughter a year ago with weight watchers and have done lots of different workout programs (30 day shred/insanity, turbofire etc) and would love to share any advice from my experience as well....maybe we could list our names at the beginning with our current weights/heights/bmis etc and our goal and what we are doing to reach that goal???


----------



## RaspberryK

That's a great idea x


----------



## DrGomps

oh and maybe a brief intro to ourselves...

Raspberry I think I recognize you from the pregnancy boards...

I am Andrea...I am a PhD student in neuroscience living in NYC...but from Cali...a mom to a beautiful 1 year old Josephine and I am 5'6" and 138 lbs....my goal (albeit a bit ambitious is to be 130)...I started this journey at my heaviest at 225 lbs!! AH!!


----------



## ashiozz

My name is Ashley, I'm a 25 year old SAHM. My heaviest was right before Tyler was born and I Got to 200lbs while pregnant (AHHH) I am 5'4 and right now I weigh 155. I want to get down to 125 ultimately, but Im shooting for 143ish by Xmas. 

Prepregnancy I weighed 160.. so I'm at least under that already and he is only six mos old.


----------



## DrGomps

ashiozz said:


> My name is Ashley, I'm a 25 year old SAHM. My heaviest was right before Tyler was born and I Got to 200lbs while pregnant (AHHH) I am 5'4 and right now I weigh 155. I want to get down to 125 ultimately, but Im shooting for 143ish by Xmas.
> 
> Prepregnancy I weighed 160.. so I'm at least under that already and he is only six mos old.

Hi Ashley!! Wtg on losing so much and being lower then prepregnancy...prepregnancy I was 165...Are you breastfeeding??? That has helped me a lot!

What are you doing as far as diet/nutrition??


----------



## sarahandalan

i've already posted my weight and goal weight etc. but my name is sarah and i live in scotland. i'm a stay at home mum to 2 little boys, lewis who is 2 1/2 and logan who is 5 months. 
when i lost weight before after lewis was born i wrote down everything i was eating and added up the cals. so i've started a new kind of journal, i'm going to put a photo at the start so i can see the difference, write down what i eat each day and any exercise i do. i also thought i could add in healthy recipes that i find on the internet etc. i even thought i could add in photo's of dresses i would like to wear to keep me motivated.
i'll be updating my weight on a monday everything going great this week so far.


----------



## DrGomps

sarahandalan said:


> i've already posted my weight and goal weight etc. but my name is sarah and i live in scotland. i'm a stay at home mum to 2 little boys, lewis who is 2 1/2 and logan who is 5 months.
> when i lost weight before after lewis was born i wrote down everything i was eating and added up the cals. so i've started a new kind of journal, i'm going to put a photo at the start so i can see the difference, write down what i eat each day and any exercise i do. i also thought i could add in healthy recipes that i find on the internet etc. i even thought i could add in photo's of dresses i would like to wear to keep me motivated.
> i'll be updating my weight on a monday everything going great this week so far.

I used to physically write out my calories too..I know use an app on my phone....

oh and I LOVE this website...

https://www.skinnytaste.com

they have the BEST tasting low fat recipes! I know I will be going to them for my holiday cooking/baking. :flower:


----------



## RaspberryK

I think I recognise too drgomps now that you say, we would have been in the trimesters at roughly the same time, I used to post much much more when I was pregnant and also in the first few months on baby club and breastfeeding forum. 
I'll let you all know my weight and target tomorrow night Auer weight in.
C


----------



## ashiozz

DrGomps said:


> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> My name is Ashley, I'm a 25 year old SAHM. My heaviest was right before Tyler was born and I Got to 200lbs while pregnant (AHHH) I am 5'4 and right now I weigh 155. I want to get down to 125 ultimately, but Im shooting for 143ish by Xmas.
> 
> Prepregnancy I weighed 160.. so I'm at least under that already and he is only six mos old.
> 
> Hi Ashley!! Wtg on losing so much and being lower then prepregnancy...prepregnancy I was 165...Are you breastfeeding??? That has helped me a lot!
> 
> What are you doing as far as diet/nutrition??Click to expand...

I am actually not BFing.. which is another shocker >< I tried really hard but there was no keeping up with Tyler, he was 10lbs 6oz at birth and finally since he wouldnt latch pumping got to the point of insanity and I decided to FF.

As far as nutrition: Im broke so Im still eating some processed foods like hot dogs, but I have switched to Turkey dogs! I eat a sandwich for lunch and some vegies, dinner time is normally chicken or pork of some sort with vegies too, mostly I've just lowered my calories... I end my day between 1200-1500 cals, if I exercise that day (Which I do most days) I end up closer to 1500. :) 

I'm doing this by not cutting ANYTHING out completely, but just learning moderation. This is really my first weight battle, I was bitty in high school and just gained all this weight within the last 4 years.. 

Congrats to you on a big loss also!! I hope to have lost 75 total from the day i went to the hospital to give birth at some point, but Im not putting a time limit to reach my goal, Spark people thinks it'll be in Feb, I'm betting March or April.. lol I'm SURE I'll hit a bad plateau at around 135lbs.


----------



## kdea547

I'm Gen, full time engineer by day and full time mom to my 1 year old at night while DH works. I hit my heaviest weight while TTC my DD, at around 245lb. I was diagnosed with PCOS and prediabetes, so that was real motivation to lose weight. I got down to 220 lb before getting pregnant. I am now at 212 lb. My ultimate goal is to be around 150-160, but before the holidays, I just want to be under 210.


----------



## DrGomps

ashiozz said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashiozz said:
> 
> 
> My name is Ashley, I'm a 25 year old SAHM. My heaviest was right before Tyler was born and I Got to 200lbs while pregnant (AHHH) I am 5'4 and right now I weigh 155. I want to get down to 125 ultimately, but Im shooting for 143ish by Xmas.
> 
> Prepregnancy I weighed 160.. so I'm at least under that already and he is only six mos old.
> 
> Hi Ashley!! Wtg on losing so much and being lower then prepregnancy...prepregnancy I was 165...Are you breastfeeding??? That has helped me a lot!
> 
> What are you doing as far as diet/nutrition??Click to expand...
> 
> I am actually not BFing.. which is another shocker >< I tried really hard but there was no keeping up with Tyler, he was 10lbs 6oz at birth and finally since he wouldnt latch pumping got to the point of insanity and I decided to FF.
> 
> As far as nutrition: Im broke so Im still eating some processed foods like hot dogs, but I have switched to Turkey dogs! I eat a sandwich for lunch and some vegies, dinner time is normally chicken or pork of some sort with vegies too, mostly I've just lowered my calories... I end my day between 1200-1500 cals, if I exercise that day (Which I do most days) I end up closer to 1500. :)
> 
> I'm doing this by not cutting ANYTHING out completely, but just learning moderation. This is really my first weight battle, I was bitty in high school and just gained all this weight within the last 4 years..
> 
> Congrats to you on a big loss also!! I hope to have lost 75 total from the day i went to the hospital to give birth at some point, but Im not putting a time limit to reach my goal, Spark people thinks it'll be in Feb, I'm betting March or April.. lol I'm SURE I'll hit a bad plateau at around 135lbs.Click to expand...

I have ALWAYS struggled with my weight...its yo yoed so much!! I got down to 136...but have gained back 2 lbs...it was during a recovery week between workout programs and it was my daughters birthday and I had WAY too much cake...:blush: It was so good....so trying to burn that off...I can never seem to just maintain!!

And Ashley...you can TOTALLY lose it!! I was 225 when I gave birth to my daughter and don't think I have weighed in the 130s since high school!! 

what are you doing for exercise???

I think turkey dogs can be pretty lean, but they definitely have alot of additives...we got to do what we can though right???





kdea547 said:


> I'm Gen, full time engineer by day and full time mom to my 1 year old at night while DH works. I hit my heaviest weight while TTC my DD, at around 245lb. I was diagnosed with PCOS and prediabetes, so that was real motivation to lose weight. I got down to 220 lb before getting pregnant. I am now at 212 lb. My ultimate goal is to be around 150-160, but before the holidays, I just want to be under 210.


I gained weight when I was TTC too...so STRESSFUL!! Thats amazing that you are taking control of your weight and health!! Its also so important to set a good example for our LO's!!! You have very good realistic goals...what are you doing for nutrition/exercise???


----------



## kdea547

I usually just watch my portions. I weigh and measure things until I can eyeball an appropriate amount. Everyday I eat at least 2-3 cups of veggies, 1-2 servings of fruit, some protein, and I avoid white starches (flour, pasta, rice, potatoes) most of the time. For exercise...I jog and zumba when I can, but making it to the gym is hard somedays with a LO to take care of at night. I will do things like squats, push-ups, sit-ups, etc. here and there while I'm at home.


----------



## kdea547

DrGomps said:


> oh and maybe a brief intro to ourselves...
> 
> Raspberry I think I recognize you from the pregnancy boards...
> 
> I am Andrea...I am a PhD student in neuroscience living in NYC...but from Cali...a mom to a beautiful 1 year old Josephine and I am 5'6" and 138 lbs....my goal (albeit a bit ambitious is to be 130)...I started this journey at my heaviest at 225 lbs!! AH!!

You look awesome! Congrats on all that weight loss!


----------



## DrGomps

kdea547 said:


> I usually just watch my portions. I weigh and measure things until I can eyeball an appropriate amount. Everyday I eat at least 2-3 cups of veggies, 1-2 servings of fruit, some protein, and I avoid white starches (flour, pasta, rice, potatoes) most of the time. For exercise...I jog and zumba when I can, but making it to the gym is hard somedays with a LO to take care of at night. I will do things like squats, push-ups, sit-ups, etc. here and there while I'm at home.

Sounds like your eating is pretty clean. I hear you on the gym...thats why I workout at my home gym...:haha: I REALLy love these beachbody programs...I have always struggled with my weight and hated exercise...but I AM addicted now...never thought I would be!!

I need to start tracking again...I was doing weight watchers...I quit when I got to 140...which is the weight I was at for my wedding...I am now under that but I seem to be gaining and my body is still more jiggly then it used to be...I am a work in progress...

I see you are TTC as well??? I want to when I get AF back...who KNOWS when that will be...still have a very hungry baby who doesn't want to wean. AH!!


----------



## sarahandalan

i'm now on myfitnesspal if anyone wants to add me my username is sarahgovan x


----------



## kdea547

> Sounds like your eating is pretty clean. I hear you on the gym...thats why I workout at my home gym...:haha: I REALLy love these beachbody programs...I have always struggled with my weight and hated exercise...but I AM addicted now...never thought I would be!!
> 
> I need to start tracking again...I was doing weight watchers...I quit when I got to 140...which is the weight I was at for my wedding...I am now under that but I seem to be gaining and my body is still more jiggly then it used to be...I am a work in progress...
> 
> I see you are TTC as well??? I want to when I get AF back...who KNOWS when that will be...still have a very hungry baby who doesn't want to wean. AH!!

I've done P90X, but dang, I just can't find the time these days. I also did Jillian Michael's workouts because they are short, but effective, but I'm recovering from tendonitis in my knee, so jumping, lunges, and certain squats are out for me.

Jiggly body, yep! I've just fit into a size 14 (from a tight 18), which I haven't been able to wear in probably 7 years, but my body doesn't look anything like it did before pregnancy!

Yep, TTC #2. My body isn't cooperating unfortunately. 2 MC's in 5 months and no probable cause as of yet.


----------



## ashiozz

Ah. For exercise I am doing my bike (its a recumbent) I go 20 miles in an hour on the thing usually six days a week .. Im going to Vegas this weekend though so hoping I dont gain a ton.

In my turkey dogs, the worst thing that's in there is a ton of Sodium.. so i try to not eat those super often, but they're not too bad for me I don't think.

Im just not used to struggling with weight but Im sure I can get all this extra fluffy off :) You're all doing so great!


----------



## DrGomps

kdea547 said:


> Sounds like your eating is pretty clean. I hear you on the gym...thats why I workout at my home gym...:haha: I REALLy love these beachbody programs...I have always struggled with my weight and hated exercise...but I AM addicted now...never thought I would be!!
> 
> I need to start tracking again...I was doing weight watchers...I quit when I got to 140...which is the weight I was at for my wedding...I am now under that but I seem to be gaining and my body is still more jiggly then it used to be...I am a work in progress...
> 
> I see you are TTC as well??? I want to when I get AF back...who KNOWS when that will be...still have a very hungry baby who doesn't want to wean. AH!!
> 
> I've done P90X, but dang, I just can't find the time these days. I also did Jillian Michael's workouts because they are short, but effective, but I'm recovering from tendonitis in my knee, so jumping, lunges, and certain squats are out for me.
> 
> Jiggly body, yep! I've just fit into a size 14 (from a tight 18), which I haven't been able to wear in probably 7 years, but my body doesn't look anything like it did before pregnancy!
> 
> Yep, TTC #2. My body isn't cooperating unfortunately. 2 MC's in 5 months and no probable cause as of yet.Click to expand...

What did you think of P90x??? I did that one...I really liked it...I would imagine some of the moves were tough on your knees but alot of the strength vidoes are a bit long. LOL. Sorry to hear about the tendonitis...I had a meniscal repair surgery on my right knee, its healed though, which is why I am able to do high impact moves...I try and take it a bit easy though and am mindful of it...don't want to re-injure it.

congrats on getting to a size 14!! Great job!!! 

Sorry to hear about the mcs. :hugs: I know some places won't do any testing until you have had 3...UGH!! Have you tried taking baby aspirin??? Sometimes that can help if its a clotting issue...



ashiozz said:


> Ah. For exercise I am doing my bike (its a recumbent) I go 20 miles in an hour on the thing usually six days a week .. Im going to Vegas this weekend though so hoping I dont gain a ton.
> 
> In my turkey dogs, the worst thing that's in there is a ton of Sodium.. so i try to not eat those super often, but they're not too bad for me I don't think.
> 
> Im just not used to struggling with weight but Im sure I can get all this extra fluffy off :) You're all doing so great!

Ooh...Vegas...how fun!! how do you like cycling?? 

Yeah...the sodium can cause you to retain water...


I have been eating pretty well this week...am super sore from my workout yesterday and hoping to press play on Insanity: The Asylum's power legs when I get home...

been eating tons of fruits and veggies and that has helped alot with my unhealthy cravings...I really stumbled with my daughters party....but I am drinking my shakeology meal replacement shake and eating clean...hopefully I can shed those lbs I gained and get closer to my goal!!


----------



## kdea547

DrGomps said:


> What did you think of P90x??? I did that one...I really liked it...I would imagine some of the moves were tough on your knees but alot of the strength vidoes are a bit long. LOL. Sorry to hear about the tendonitis...I had a meniscal repair surgery on my right knee, its healed though, which is why I am able to do high impact moves...I try and take it a bit easy though and am mindful of it...don't want to re-injure it.
> 
> congrats on getting to a size 14!! Great job!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the mcs. :hugs: I know some places won't do any testing until you have had 3...UGH!! Have you tried taking baby aspirin??? Sometimes that can help if its a clotting issue...

I loved it. I completed 8 or 9 weeks before I got pregnant. I never felt stronger or healthier in my life. Only lost about 5 lb but I lost an insane number of inches. But it is a huge time committment

My tendonitis is due to a weak hamstring, so whenever I do anything that works my quads much, I look like I have a baseball shoved under my knee from all the swelling.

I actually have an appointment with a fertility specialist in early December. Hopefully they can get to the bottom of it quickly. In the meantime, I am taking progesterone supplements because I have a shortish LP. My first time TTC, I just couldn't get pregnant and there was really no cause because my PCOS was mild and is even milder now since I lost a lot of weight.


----------



## kdea547

ashiozz said:


> Ah. For exercise I am doing my bike (its a recumbent) I go 20 miles in an hour on the thing usually six days a week .. Im going to Vegas this weekend though so hoping I dont gain a ton.
> 
> In my turkey dogs, the worst thing that's in there is a ton of Sodium.. so i try to not eat those super often, but they're not too bad for me I don't think.
> 
> Im just not used to struggling with weight but Im sure I can get all this extra fluffy off :) You're all doing so great!

Vegas sounds like so much fun! I admire your committment to the bike. I hate riding a stationary bike. I get so bored!


----------



## DrGomps

kdea547 said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> What did you think of P90x??? I did that one...I really liked it...I would imagine some of the moves were tough on your knees but alot of the strength vidoes are a bit long. LOL. Sorry to hear about the tendonitis...I had a meniscal repair surgery on my right knee, its healed though, which is why I am able to do high impact moves...I try and take it a bit easy though and am mindful of it...don't want to re-injure it.
> 
> congrats on getting to a size 14!! Great job!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the mcs. :hugs: I know some places won't do any testing until you have had 3...UGH!! Have you tried taking baby aspirin??? Sometimes that can help if its a clotting issue...
> 
> I loved it. I completed 8 or 9 weeks before I got pregnant. I never felt stronger or healthier in my life. Only lost about 5 lb but I lost an insane number of inches. But it is a huge time committment
> 
> My tendonitis is due to a weak hamstring, so whenever I do anything that works my quads much, I look like I have a baseball shoved under my knee from all the swelling.
> 
> I actually have an appointment with a fertility specialist in early December. Hopefully they can get to the bottom of it quickly. In the meantime, I am taking progesterone supplements because I have a shortish LP. My first time TTC, I just couldn't get pregnant and there was really no cause because my PCOS was mild and is even milder now since I lost a lot of weight.Click to expand...

do you do any physical therapy for your hamstring???my legs are CRAZY strong now, which is how I think I have been able to avoid injury.

Glad you enjoyed P90x...its a great program..but yes...SO LONG!! SO get this...I did P90x + turbofire doubles...2 hrs + of workouts...it was ROUGH!! But I got AMAZING results...I won't do doubles again though...my daughter is too mobile and put some strain on my relationship with my husband (he resented how much I was working out and it meant he had to watch the baby more)...but we had a vacation in jamaica (where my avatar pic was taken) so I had some motivation to get in shape...

glad you are having a specialist look into it...I can't wait to start trying...whenever my body decides its time to cycle again...in the meantime I am just going to continue getting into the best possible shape!! I gained 65 lbs during my pregnancy and 20 lbs while ttc...so I want to make sure I avoid gaining back that 85 lbs that I have worked SO hard to get rid off!!


----------



## kdea547

I've been to a PT a couple of times. She gave me exercises to do, but I can only do most of them effectively if I go to the gym because my legs are too strong for the home exercises, so it's been a little bit slower than I would like to recover. Getting there though!


----------



## ashiozz

I don't mind my bike, but my husband has rigged a silly looking kindle dock he put together out of plastic, epoxy and command strips attached to my bike.. lmao.. its silly looking but functional and it keeps me from getting too bored.

Im tired of looking how I do and I really want to be able to chase Tyler when he's running, so I think that's where the commitment comes from. 

I am very excited for Vegas :) It'll be a welcomed break, but I haven't really been away from Tyler since he was born... so I know I am going to miss the hell out of him :( 

OY P90X must be intense! I tried insanity once but my knee swelled up superhuge and I Decided to kick that habit and stick to my bike, so I admire doing that even more.


----------



## upsy daisy1

hi everyone i posted earlier in the thread but havent been back in a while. nice to see lots of people and support and thats what i need right now.

my name is sam, im 23 and live in cyprus. i started at my lowest weight before pregnancy at 138 pound and was 163 at the end of pregnancy.im now 167 at 2 and a half years along and so depressed about the way i look.i want to get down to my pre preg weight as this weight just looks terrible on me.im 5.4 by the way.
so i started my proper diet again nearly 2 weeks ago which is me cutting out wheat and eating as clean as poss. ive started my diet so many times and just given up but now im trying to stick to it as feb 2013 is when i go to buy my wedding dress and need to be my goal weight. but i really struggle when it comes to weight loss and seem to have the worst metabolism. doesnt help that 2 days ago the monthly witch showed up

so far last week i lost 2 pound. can i just ask if any one gains water weight during and before there period? also how much?:flower:


----------



## RaspberryK

I just got weighed at slimming world...

13st8lb , worse than I thought as I was 13st1lb at 6 Weeks PP. 

Target weight 10st7lb obviously not all by xmas! 

Would like to start the new year under 13st.

X


----------



## kdea547

I've lost two more pounds, which puts me at 210! If I lose one more pound this next week, then I'll hit my goal of going into the holidays at less than 210. After that, my new goal is to come out in the new year without any weight gain. I'd still like to lose, but 'tis the season of lots of travel and yummy food.


----------



## ashiozz

I gain water weight, it used to be during my period, but since getting mirena its like right AFTER, I'm not sure why, but it lasts like a week and then it's gone, so definitely normal. I'd just not weigh til about 2-3 days after your period if you find you also gain water weight as it's just depressing.


----------



## DrGomps

definitely only weigh yourself at a certain time of the month...

Raspberry it could be water bloat...

my weight won't budge...I am so disappointed that I gained 2 lbs...in just 2 weeks too!!
UGH!!


----------



## Ceejay123

Well done everyone, you're doing so well x


----------



## sarahandalan

i lost 4lb this week :) i singed on to my fitness pal last week and it really kept me on track and gave me a boost. i'm wanting to lose 2lb a week up to xmas. my username on mfp is sarahgovan if anyone wants to add me x


----------



## DrGomps

upsy daisy1 said:


> hi everyone i posted earlier in the thread but havent been back in a while. nice to see lots of people and support and thats what i need right now.
> 
> my name is sam, im 23 and live in cyprus. i started at my lowest weight before pregnancy at 138 pound and was 163 at the end of pregnancy.im now 167 at 2 and a half years along and so depressed about the way i look.i want to get down to my pre preg weight as this weight just looks terrible on me.im 5.4 by the way.
> so i started my proper diet again nearly 2 weeks ago which is me cutting out wheat and eating as clean as poss. ive started my diet so many times and just given up but now im trying to stick to it as feb 2013 is when i go to buy my wedding dress and need to be my goal weight. but i really struggle when it comes to weight loss and seem to have the worst metabolism. doesnt help that 2 days ago the monthly witch showed up
> 
> so far last week i lost 2 pound. can i just ask if any one gains water weight during and before there period? also how much?:flower:


water weight can vary! what are you doing as far as exercise??



kdea547 said:


> I've lost two more pounds, which puts me at 210! If I lose one more pound this next week, then I'll hit my goal of going into the holidays at less than 210. After that, my new goal is to come out in the new year without any weight gain. I'd still like to lose, but 'tis the season of lots of travel and yummy food.

GREAT JOB! Keep up the good work!!



sarahandalan said:


> i lost 4lb this week :) i singed on to my fitness pal last week and it really kept me on track and gave me a boost. i'm wanting to lose 2lb a week up to xmas. my username on mfp is sarahgovan if anyone wants to add me x


wow!! 4 lbs! Thats amazing!!! 

I lost .6 lbs this last week...pretty happy with that....as I am near my goal and in the healthy weight range for my height.


----------



## ashiozz

Back from Vegas!!! I had a blast. only up a half a pound from when I left so far!! Back on the weight loss wagon now =)


----------



## upsy daisy1

hey girls hope your all well and eating healthy. my weight doesnt seem to be going anywhere to be honest. so i havent been eating wheat for the last 2 weeks and lost a kilo. thats no bread pasta, no wheat products at all. also minimum daisy as i find these two things really make me gain weight, bloat out and just feel horrible,. anyway wish me luck ladies as today im starting INSANITY!!! :nope: i am so scared. im not someone that has the best fitness so i know im going to struggle. but am so desperate and determined not to go to england in feb the weight i am now. has anyone had very good success with insanity?


----------



## RaspberryK

There's a thread about insanity not too far away :D
My slimming world diet limits wheat products and dairy to one portion each per day, think that's the key to good weight loss. I'm trying my hardest to not use up my syns on bread and cheese.
X


----------



## DrGomps

ashiozz said:


> Back from Vegas!!! I had a blast. only up a half a pound from when I left so far!! Back on the weight loss wagon now =)

yay! welcome back!! I am thinking I might go to vegas next year for a coaching summit...



upsy daisy1 said:


> hey girls hope your all well and eating healthy. my weight doesnt seem to be going anywhere to be honest. so i havent been eating wheat for the last 2 weeks and lost a kilo. thats no bread pasta, no wheat products at all. also minimum daisy as i find these two things really make me gain weight, bloat out and just feel horrible,. anyway wish me luck ladies as today im starting INSANITY!!! :nope: i am so scared. im not someone that has the best fitness so i know im going to struggle. but am so desperate and determined not to go to england in feb the weight i am now. has anyone had very good success with insanity?

I have heard good things about cutting out wheat and dairy...I try to do everything in moderation...I have a vegan shake in the morning, but usually have a whole wheat turkey sandwich with lowfat cheese for lunch...

I have done insanity and have had AMAZING luck!! Are you on facebook??? If you want I have a private facebook group full of insaniacs and its a great place to stay motivated and accountable. I am now doing insanity: the asylum vol II...so I am VERY familiar with those programs. 



RaspberryK said:


> There's a thread about insanity not too far away :D
> My slimming world diet limits wheat products and dairy to one portion each per day, think that's the key to good weight loss. I'm trying my hardest to not use up my syns on bread and cheese.
> X

what do you use your syns on??? How long have you been on sw??


----------



## RaspberryK

Not even been on sw a week yet, first weigh in on Thursday. Fingers crossed! 
Not expecting major results as went out got Mexican on sat for my brothers birthday.
Today syns 2 for butter on toast, 3 for a couple of slices of chorizo in my lunch pasta, 7 for my non lean steak at dinner and 2.5 on milk for coffee. Healthy extras was 30g cheddar, 2 small slices wholemeal bread. 
Yesterday was 5 on cereal, 2 olive oil, 5.25 pasta sauce 2.5 cheese. Healthy extra 175ml milk, 2 bread.
Sunday was only 11 in total on a smoked salmon sandwich. 
Sat free all day till I ate out.
Friday was 2 on butter for toast and 4 on butter in mash 4.5 on cereal, 4.5 mayo. 
X


----------

